
Gartner and IDC dispute Android's dominance over Symbian in Q4 2010 - lotusleaf1987
http://www.engadget.com/2011/02/10/gartner-and-idc-dispute-androids-dominance-over-symbian-in-q4-2/
======
ZeroGravitas
A strangely overblown story. The different sources put the crossover point at
most weeks apart. One of them had to cross first, it's just random that one of
them crossed before the Q4/Q1 transition rather than all crossing within the
same calendar quarter.

It's not helped by engadget showing the yearly sales table (in which time
period Symbian sold double Android) in an article about Q4 performance (in
which Android either very slightly over- or undersold Symbian).

